# Landlord requesting payment in cash



## tjhksig (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello,

I've been here about a month and found a great place in the Dubai Marina, Al Sahab 2 building about a week ago. I talked with the agent and he talked the landlord down 5k for provided rent in one cheque/payment, not 2. So, I'm getting all my funds transferred from the US today and go to confirm with the agent that the name on the tenancy contract is the name on the check. At this point he says the landlord actually would prefer the payment in cash as he does not have a UAE bank and therefore would have issues trying to cash the UAE check here. The real estate agent (The One Real Estate) says the guy has 20 units around town and usually asks for this, does this sound like a scam?

They are agreeing to meet me in the apartment, hand over the keys, and also state in the contract that full payment has been received, which both he and the agent for The One will sign. I know people sometimes pay rent in cash here, but forking over 120k in cash has me very nervous! Here's the companies info:

DED Licence Number:684493
RERA Registration Number:12019

They check out on the Dubai government site.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Do your due diligence on One RE and especially the owner....


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Would you be comfortable walking around Dubai with that amount of money, i as sure wouldn't be. 

I would tread very carefully regarding this. That's $32k bro, don't do it.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

tjhksig said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been here about a month and found a great place in the Dubai Marina, Al Sahab 2 building about a week ago. I talked with the agent and he talked the landlord down 5k for provided rent in one cheque/payment, not 2. So, I'm getting all my funds transferred from the US today and go to confirm with the agent that the name on the tenancy contract is the name on the check. At this point he says the landlord actually would prefer the payment in cash as he does not have a UAE bank and therefore would have issues trying to cash the UAE check here. The real estate agent (The One Real Estate) says the guy has 20 units around town and usually asks for this, does this sound like a scam?
> 
> ...


It depends, I also paid my house rent in cash. But, I was sure that I get a receipt and Ejari contract there itself, in addition to that I would suggest you should get in writing from the real estate and the landlord that the payment has been done in cash. If possible, take your friends too, who will be witnessing the whole thing.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

How do you own property here without having a local bank account?

I'm sure it's possible but it must be a hassle. For example, does the landlord pay his maintenance fees by wiring money from an overseas account? Why doesn't he have a local account to simplify things given he owns an investment property here?

What does your gut instinct tell you? You can do what others have said but it's not the only property available for rent in the Marina....you have lots of options for 120K.



tjhksig said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been here about a month and found a great place in the Dubai Marina, Al Sahab 2 building about a week ago. I talked with the agent and he talked the landlord down 5k for provided rent in one cheque/payment, not 2. So, I'm getting all my funds transferred from the US today and go to confirm with the agent that the name on the tenancy contract is the name on the check. At this point he says the landlord actually would prefer the payment in cash as he does not have a UAE bank and therefore would have issues trying to cash the UAE check here. The real estate agent (The One Real Estate) says the guy has 20 units around town and usually asks for this, does this sound like a scam?
> 
> ...


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

I would ask to pay the agent a cheque. The agent can then deal with the hassle and risk.


----------



## tjhksig (Aug 1, 2015)

Sunder said:


> It depends, I also paid my house rent in cash. But, I was sure that I get a receipt and Ejari contract there itself, in addition to that I would suggest you should get in writing from the real estate and the landlord that the payment has been done in cash. If possible, take your friends too, who will be witnessing the whole thing.


Yes, this is the proposed plan, the contract will state the landlord received the rent in cash, and I will get a receipt at that time, with the registered broker witnessing and signing as such.

The landlord also has a Power of Attorney person here who deals with all his apartments, so I think that's how he pays for things and generally gets by without a UAE bank account.


----------



## tjhksig (Aug 1, 2015)

SirReg said:


> I would ask to pay the agent a cheque. The agent can then deal with the hassle and risk.


The real estate company offered to do this, the landlord stated he doesn't accept cheques as he has no UAE account to deposit it to. This part worried me a bit, but I also hear of many people who pay in cash.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If the guy has no bank account, you do have to wonder how legit a chap is which takes payments of 120k and apparently has no bills that need to be paid electronically.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd be worried about how maintenance issues will be handled if there's no property manager.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

tjhksig said:


> The real estate company offered to do this, the landlord stated he doesn't accept cheques as he has no UAE account to deposit it to. This part worried me a bit, but I also hear of many people who pay in cash.


The real estate company could pay him the cash.


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

tjhksig said:


> Yes, this is the proposed plan, the contract will state the landlord received the rent in cash, and I will get a receipt at that time, with the registered broker witnessing and signing as such.
> 
> The landlord also has a Power of Attorney person here who deals with all his apartments, so I think that's how he pays for things and generally gets by without a UAE bank account.


A receipt is all very well and good but if he flees with your cash and it turns out hooky then chances of you getting that cash back are very, very slim.

I'd err on the side of caution and pick a different apartment as suggested in an earlier post!

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

That said...If you have his passport and the title deeds etc, and the agency are registered etc then it can all be checked out I'm sure.


sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## tjhksig (Aug 1, 2015)

shaunfella said:


> That said...If you have his passport and the title deeds etc, and the agency are registered etc then it can all be checked out I'm sure.
> 
> 
> sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


That's what is claimed to be there tomorrow, if I don't get copies of all of those them I'm definitely getting out of there.

FWIW, the real estate company (who is all on the up & up according to RERA) says they've dealt with him (actually his POA) many times before, and are sending their Director along as well (who is certified) to ensure I'm comfortable with the process.

Either way I'll report back and let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

SirReg said:


> The real estate company could pay him the cash.


The real estate company may not accept the cheque made out to them to cash,for the landlord


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

why do such a dodgy deal when you don't have to?


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Totally agree with reggie. This isn't even dubai normal. You've got no protection buddy.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Just finished 3 day real estate certification at dubai land department on second day we got told don't accept cash due to money laundering accountability. Cheque is made out to title deed holder no need to deposit in bank account.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

tjhksig said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been here about a month and found a great place in the Dubai Marina, Al Sahab 2 building about a week ago. I talked with the agent and he talked the landlord down 5k for provided rent in one cheque/payment, not 2. So, I'm getting all my funds transferred from the US today and go to confirm with the agent that the name on the tenancy contract is the name on the check. At this point he says the landlord actually would prefer the payment in cash as he does not have a UAE bank and therefore would have issues trying to cash the UAE check here. The real estate agent (The One Real Estate) says the guy has 20 units around town and usually asks for this, does this sound like a scam?
> 
> ...


The numbers you need are ORN and BRN which certifies the broker is legitimate


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

tjhksig said:


> yes, this is the proposed plan, the contract will state the landlord received the rent in cash, and i will get a receipt at that time, with the registered broker witnessing and signing as such.
> 
> The landlord also has a power of attorney person here who deals with all his apartments, so i think that's how he pays for things and generally gets by without a uae bank account.


dont forget the ejari !!! That is a must.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Providing a cheque to the broker will not mean anything, as the tenancy is with the broker (with an appropriate POA). 
Copies of title deed etc can always be faked. More often than not the copies are of poor quality. 

The fool proof way will be to go to a typing center together, and get the ejari done with money changing hands on the spot (like people do for cars).

Reflecting back on my previous tenancies in Dubai - I could have easily been scammed even though I asked for the title deed, ID copies etc. In fact, the guy handling the landlord's rentals even faked the landlord's sign on the agreement (as the landlord was abroad; but the cheque was in the landlord's name) - I didn't discover this until the next renewal. 

Go by your gut.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Can't you just pay directly into the landlords account - at least you have a logged transaction that way


----------



## tjhksig (Aug 1, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Providing a cheque to the broker will not mean anything, as the tenancy is with the broker (with an appropriate POA).
> Copies of title deed etc can always be faked. More often than not the copies are of poor quality.
> 
> The fool proof way will be to go to a typing center together, and get the ejari done with money changing hands on the spot (like people do for cars).
> ...


Don't you need a DEWA registration form to show you've turned it on to get the Ejari?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

tjhksig said:


> Don't you need a DEWA registration form to show you've turned it on to get the Ejari?


Ahh you are right. 
Out of ideas apart from suggesting that do not give cash. If not anything else, it is unsafe to move around with 120K.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey, I have a bridge in London I want to sell you...


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Hey, I have a bridge in London I want to sell you...


I thought it was in the USA at present? As is, where is opportunity


----------



## tjhksig (Aug 1, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Hey, I have a bridge in London I want to sell you...


Sorry I'm in Dubai as is the apartment, not interested in property in London... :smash:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> I thought it was in the USA at present? As is, where is opportunity


Has some **** stolen my bridge?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Reads a little bit like you have doubts and trying to convince yourself it's all good  as others have said there's plenty of rental property around without the risky cash element, any doubt at all I'd walk away.


----------



## tjhksig (Aug 1, 2015)

So after much haggling I they agreed to check written to the POA, is that legit or should it be written to the landlord?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

tjhksig said:


> So after much haggling I they agreed to check written to the POA, is that legit or should it be written to the landlord?


Only accepted by land department if poa states payments may be received. Also poa must be less than 2 years old and issued by correct office


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
This transaction smacks of trouble - why don't you just find a place with a more straightforward, transparent, landlord - who is present in Dubai?
There is no shortage of places and rents are not climbing daily!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, This transaction smacks of trouble - why don't you just find a place with a more straightforward, transparent, landlord - who is present in Dubai? There is no shortage of places and rents are not climbing daily! Cheers Steve


Or even one where you simply don't have to pay cash, regardless of where the landlord lives.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> This transaction smacks of trouble - why don't you just find a place with a more straightforward, transparent, landlord - who is present in Dubai?
> There is no shortage of places and rents are not climbing daily!
> Cheers
> Steve


I think we are all in agreement with you, no need to take the risk.


----------

